# PICA- best dog toys for boredom



## willows pack (Apr 14, 2012)

we give her everest chews - they are very pricey but they keep her busy for nice long stretches - they are a chew though - not really a toy - all other toys are getting destroyed except for balls and rubber items she can't pick apart - she loves the fabric ones and can't resist tearing into them - so I'm looking for ideas as well. 

There is one toy she still plays with and hasn't destroyed - it's a kong toy, red heavy duty fabric, with flappy end pieces that she uses in a tug of war game and she also swings it around at times. 

I might get a toy that she has to maneuver to get treats out of - we give ours most of her dinner in a device like this (red kong dispenser toy that rolls around) - definitely stimulates the puzzle side of them


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Both my girls love antlers, especially the more open ones.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Look into Nina Ottoson's games for dogs. Pricey but highly recommended to me by a trainer with demanding dogs. 

Your dog may have a really big need to chew, more than others. These thing are relative, since all Retrievers seem to want to chew...! LOL. The antlers might be good. You might also want to switch to feeding your dog only via Kongs. Stuff them with kibble, banana, etc., the night before and freeze them, then give in a pile or parcel them out during the day. Ian Dunbar the famous behaviorist used to feed his Husky via Kong. I recently gotmTucker a Kong chewing bone. So far he really likes it. He can sit and chomp on a Chuckit ball for hours, so I wanted something with a similar texture. He's only had it a couple days but hasn't yet damaged it. Good luck!


----------



## willows pack (Apr 14, 2012)

we also have antlers - if you boil them in chicken broth they become much more enticing - doing that right now - we got her a really big one and she hasn't gone after it like the smaller ones - wish I could cut it in half but I'd need a circular saw to do it! they are tough as nails


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just ordered antlers for both dogs, never had them before. When you boil them do they become soft? Thanks 



willows pack said:


> we also have antlers - if you boil them in chicken broth they become much more enticing - doing that right now - we got her a really big one and she hasn't gone after it like the smaller ones - wish I could cut it in half but I'd need a circular saw to do it! they are tough as nails


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just ordered antlers for both dogs, never had them before. When you boil them do they become soft? Thanks


No .same old hard stuff.


----------



## willows pack (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah - they don't soften - but it's more that they flavor up - she has now finally almost finished the smaller 2 pieces - and we've had those for months - I think the really small one was at 10 weeks - she's 9 months now


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We have a buster ball. It was great when Samantha was a puppy but neither dog takes much interest to it now. I find marrow/femur bones to be the best for me. Regardless of the toys we have both dogs prefer the marrow bones. Good luck!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey destroyed my carpet. I got her a elk antler and never had a problem after that. She has been through so many toys but the antler lasts her a long time. She loves it and chews on it every day.


----------



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there any danger with bones/ antlers of pieces braking off and causing obstructions? My 1 yr old generally gets big rawhide chews but he seems to consume them, and fast. Read bad things about rawhide. Like the op, I need to keep him entertained during the day 

So people would recommend bone or antler for high level chewers? Better or worse than nylabones or rawhide? I can't get my head around the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

We got Ernie a large Buffalo horn it smells a bit but it shreds rather than breaks.. We have had it for 2 weeks and he is a serious chewer but has had very little impact on it will post pics of it when I get home

He seems to have taken to it stops him chewing toys, walls, clothes, bedding - hubby thinks its £12 well spent


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Supervision. If she can't be watched at that moment, use a crate or baby gates to restrict her access to things see should not have. Management is key. Supervision is incredibly important, a 9 month old is still a baby. 

Use food dispensing toys for meals-- Our favorite is the Starmark Bob a Lot. We also have the Tug a Jug, Linkables, Kong things that connect, kong wobbler. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SulliCath said:


> Is there any danger with bones/ antlers of pieces braking off and causing obstructions? My 1 yr old generally gets big rawhide chews but he seems to consume them, and fast. Read bad things about rawhide. Like the op, I need to keep him entertained during the day
> 
> So people would recommend bone or antler for high level chewers? Better or worse than nylabones or rawhide? I can't get my head around the pros and cons of each.


I buy Antlers for my two-always keep a close eye on them when they are chewing on them in case a small piece breaks off. I throw it out when that happens which is very rarely. When the antler gets too small, I throw it out to prevent my guys from swallowing it.

I have bought rawhides in the past, I had to pull one out of my Old Gold's throat one time, stopped buying rawhides after that. 

Antlers last a very long time for my two, they chew on them daily.


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pictures of the horn


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

SulliCath said:


> Is there any danger with bones/ antlers of pieces braking off and causing obstructions? My 1 yr old generally gets big rawhide chews but he seems to consume them, and fast. Read bad things about rawhide. Like the op, I need to keep him entertained during the day
> 
> So people would recommend bone or antler for high level chewers? Better or worse than nylabones or rawhide? I can't get my head around the pros and cons of each.


I stopped with the rawhide. It doesn't get digested and I've heard of choking incidents. Bones are good if given raw but they can splinter. I think antlers are the hardiest. My problem is that my two aren't very interested in them, even when soaked in chicken broth.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

OutWest said:


> My problem is that my two aren't very interested in them, even when soaked in chicken broth.


Yeah, antlers are strange like that. Cookie has one that she won't touch, despite soaking in chicken broth. Yet she chewed up two other ones. Who knows what goes on in that head. 

Regarding chewtoys - If I have to leave Cookie for some time, I like to give her a frozen banana-stuffed bone. She works on it for 30 minutes or so, and then she falls asleep.


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

Kong Wobler is awesome. Elk Antler splits. I get mine from Michigan Antler Art - Home. Terry will put a package together for you and he's the best price I've found.


----------



## SulliCath (Oct 18, 2011)

Just bought a Kong wobbler, so far so good. Keeps him occupied and there's no way he can shred it!

Manna777 could you pm me where you bought that buffalo horn, I'm also in the UK so need a uk supplier if possible. (I'm a new member so I can't pm you yet) 

Thanks


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, sorry for the delayed reply it is Rerricks 

Rerrick Stick Making Supplies
6 Abbey Park,
Dundrennan,
Kirkcudbright,
Scotland
DG6 4QQ
Terms & Conditions 
Emai: [email protected] 

www.rerrickstickmakingsupplies.co.uk

I got a large one quick free delivery and a good size. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

